# Low cable on Toshiba 32c110u



## Johnnysauur (Oct 14, 2013)

I made the transition from project on to lcd. I was very impressed. The only issue I'm having, is that it won't connect to cable box. The older TV had no problem. 

I have suddenlink cable, and the rest of my house has no issue with signal. When I hooked it up, it said antenna signal was low, so I switched it to cable input in the settings. Then a screen popped up, it was the error message that the box says after losing signal, well I forced it to rescan, and now its not getting enough signal to pick up stations. I looked in the diagnostics of my cable box and its getting a very low signal. Idk what the problem is, I tried different lines, bypassed spliters,different cable boxes. Unless its the cable going into the box that's bad, idk. I was moving furniture and its a possibility that it hit the cable but its quad shielding coax.


----------



## SuddenlinkAsh (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Johnnysauur - My name is Ashley, and I'm with Suddenlink. I'd be happy to work with our team in your area to help resolve this for you. Please email me directly with your Suddenlink account information - my email is ashley-AT-suddenlink-DOT-com. Thanks!


----------

